# PUZZLE!



## S2U_TT (May 8, 2002)

http://flash.qbol.net/pl;p/youxi/images/04042203.swf

Took me a while to get out but i managed it!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Ok how? :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Have go to the opening safe bit - but feck knows the combi... :x


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

got 3 keys, empty cd case, mains lead, paper with url on it, ring, red box and cassete. tried all combinations, got the door unlocked but not the knob to turn, the ring fits in the recess on the box, and that's it.

I give in [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Tough one this but makes you think!


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Abi - PLEEEEEEEEEEASE, give me a clue xxxxxxxxxxx

Going mad here


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

S2U_TT said:


> http://flash.qbol.net/pl;p/youxi/images/04042203.swf
> 
> Took me a while to get out but i managed it!


I'm getting nowhere now, come on, just a clue
Andy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

purplett said:


> Abi - PLEEEEEEEEEEASE, give me a clue xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Going mad here


I have the gold key, silver key, cd case and the memo. My betting is the clue might be in the memo :roll: . I guess I'm wrong though :?

What do you think? I'm still working on it  . You think it's driving you mad .... me also . I love puzzles like this . Have you got any clues? :-*


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

have you got the key under the pillow, window ledge, the cassette under the sideboard and the metal rod by the headboard?

Thought you's sussed it!!!

Andy


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

have you got the key under the pillow, window ledge, the cassette under the sideboard and the metal rod by the headboard?

Thought you's sussed it!!!

Andy

PS I assume you've used the keys on the drawers, plugged the cd player in and got the key out of the cd tray...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh god I have collected more items now from opening the two bottom draws with those keys    ..... nearly there I hope


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

purplett said:


> have you got the key under the pillow, window ledge, the cassette under the sideboard and the metal rod by the headboard?
> 
> Thought you's sussed it!!!
> 
> Andy


YES have now!


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

got the ring off the plate? fits on the box. As does the rod.

I'm well stuck.

It's clearly not straightforward, needs lateral thought. AAAARGH


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Wot, you've cracked it?????

Do tell


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Have you got the battery yet? The small metal stick goes on the box of mistery along with the two rings, this opens the box. better not spoil it so you go on from there.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Not cracked it yet. The ring fits on the mystery box. I have a third key grrrrr. Managed to turn on the cd player ....


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

got the cassette in the box now. Just taking the AA out of the TV remote :lol:

Now, where's that battery...


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

got second battery... nice movie!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hehe ..I'm a bit behind you purple  ...I have my first battery


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

play the movie


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

yup ken, done that, so what's the combi?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

How do I do that? :wink:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

oops sorry didn't notice you had, thats as far as i've got. :?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

I think there must be a 13th item some where


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

where are you then Abi, got the second battery? (end of the bed)

So how long to try all 9,999 combinations then???

ARGHHH (again)


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

sorry ABI how far have you got


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

KenTT said:


> I think there must be a 13th item some where


Agreed, but what's the CD case for, and the paper with URL (which was no use... or was it, gonna try again)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have so far ....a small box of mystery, 1 battery, cd case, url memo, gold key, silver key, casette, lead, 1 ring and another key .....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Help get me outta here  ...


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

D'no already tried the site on the URL, thats no use. just got to find that other item but where :x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I am trying to open this mystery box ...LOL


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

abi, second key on floor undur curtain, rod between mattress and headboard, use these and other ring to open box, then use second battery (foot end of bed to get the projector going)


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Abi you should have two rings, try around the top of the curtians


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> I am trying to open this mystery box ...LOL


Shall I .... nah, far too corny! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Two out of three of the keys *key does not suite* so I wonder if this odd other key does suit but the handle will not turn .....


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

never mind the key, get your box open (you started it!!!)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

KenTT said:


> Abi you should have two rings, try around the top of the curtians


I have my mouse clicking all over the screen to assist me :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

purplett said:


> never mind the key, get your box open (you started it!!!)


I'm trying...I'm trying :lol:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

KenTT said:


> Abi you should have two rings, try around the top of the curtians


I open and shut the curtains lots and found the key on the floor!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

purplett said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> > Abi you should have two rings, try around the top of the curtians
> ...


FANTASTIC! Thank you for that great tip :-* Got it 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Two rings on my mystery box .... woohooooo


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

purplett said:


> never mind the key, get your box open (you started it!!!)


 :lol: :lol:

Abi have you now got the second key?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

note to myself: must type faster


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm still stuck on the combi

Arse


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have three keys!  Triple clicking on every thing in that room to see if anything else will fall down from somewhere and attempting to put any of the items in all places even if a key doesn't fit in the cd player :lol: .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

God, I am clicking the wall a millions times with my mouse now to see if that will fall down ...LOLOLOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

purplett what combi lock??


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Clicking on the cd player and speakers to see if that might 'miraculously' jump in the air even


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

KenTT said:


> purplett what combi lock??


Ken
You got your box open right? watched the movie? saw the dancing man pointing to an invisible place on the wall to click on? you clicked a few times exactly there, and the safe appeared?

Andy


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Clicking on the cd player and speakers to see if that might 'miraculously' jump in the air even


Abi's losing it :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

How did you do that Purple?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

purplett said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Clicking on the cd player and speakers to see if that might 'miraculously' jump in the air even
> ...


Hahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ... Tell me about it


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

purplett When I try that it just goes back to the front of the CD player.

AAAAgh its driving me mad :lol: :lol:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> How did you do that Purple?


have you seen the film?


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

KenTT said:


> purplett When I try that it just goes back to the front of the CD player.
> 
> AAAAgh its driving me mad :lol: :lol:


Ken, the guy dancing points to a tiny cross at the end. wait for film to stop completely, then click three times dead on where the cross was.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

purplett said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > How did you do that Purple?
> ...


Haven't got that far yet.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What is the combo for the safe?

We played this game before in the forum but can't remember how I got out.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> What is the combo for the safe?
> 
> We played this game before in the forum but can't remember how I got out.


Please don't let us all get stuck in this tiny little room with Vlastan please


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

purplett thank got the combo safe up, just got to crack it.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> God, I am clicking the wall a millions times with my mouse now to see if that will fall down ...LOLOLOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Reminds me of that old school brainteaser, ... the answer being to run round and round the room until you are puffed OUT. Geddit. nah, never mind.

Where's me baseball bat, gonna flatten that stale cd player


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

YAY! I pressed play on the mystery box and saw the man dancing .....


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

vlastan said:


> What is the combo for the safe?
> 
> We played this game before in the forum but can't remember how I got out.


Vlas - *you can't remember *:evil: Think Man Think :lol:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> YAY! I pressed play on the mystery box and saw the man dancing .....


so we're all stuck. great.

I know, I'll do 0-2,500
Ken 2,501-5,000
Abi 5,001-7,500
Vlas, the last lot


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

purplett

try right clicking on items then pick play on the menu. It then went to the door and the handle came off and door opened.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'M OUT ....I'M OUT I AM FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] ...... COME ON PURPLE OUT YOU CAN DO IT .........AND YOU KEN


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

WAW...what a bloody fabby game I thoroughly enjoyed that


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

well done Abi looks like you just got there before me. don't think i'll bother giving then an email tho'


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> WAW...what a bloody fabby game I thoroughly enjoyed that


yes but you have worn your mouse out :lol:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> I'M OUT ....I'M OUT I AM FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] ...... COME ON PURPLE OUT YOU CAN DO IT .........AND YOU KEN


Come on then smart arse, what's the bloody combi? :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I knew something had to be in that third key as it didn't say it didn't fit the keyhole but just said the door handle wouldn't turn so I knew it had to be that one key.

Once that video was playing it all clicked and fell into place. Once that door handle dropped the door opened woohooooo  8)


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

purplett
are you still stuck in that room? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Purple click on the mystery box, left click your mouse and click on play then grap the third magic key. I think I did it in that order :-* . It all happened so quickly. Come on Purple you can do it


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> I knew something had to be in that third key as it didn't say it didn't fit the keyhole but just said the door handle wouldn't turn so I knew it had to be that one key.
> 
> Once that video was playing it all clicked and fell into place. Once that door handle dropped the door opened woohooooo  8)


Aaaargh again - I still don't get it
The knob wont turn i know that, the key fots but then what?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

KenTT said:


> purplett
> are you still stuck in that room? :lol: :lol:


Hehheeh oi don't laugh  .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

purplett said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > I knew something had to be in that third key as it didn't say it didn't fit the keyhole but just said the door handle wouldn't turn so I knew it had to be that one key.
> ...


Have you got all three keys?


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

KenTT said:


> purplett
> are you still stuck in that room? :lol: :lol:


Fcuck off :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ok, trying Abis instructions now...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well done Ken also for escaping 8) :-*


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

yes 3 keys...

hang on...


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

purplett
Try right clicking on the big grey key then when the menu comes up go to play. I think


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

purplett said:


> yes 3 keys...
> 
> hang on...


The third key glows. Click on the mystery box and press play to watch the video at the same time also then immediately grab that glowing key and put it to the keyhole in the door.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Purple click on the mystery box, left click your mouse and click on play then grap the third magic key. I think I did it in that order :-* . It all happened so quickly. Come on Purple you can do it


This doesn't work [smiley=dunce2.gif] =me


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Doesn't make sense. Why would the door knob just fall down the floor?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I might go for another 'round two' game :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Doesn't make sense. Why would the door knob just fall down the floor?


Because that is the process if your quick enough to escape 8)


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> purplett said:
> 
> 
> > yes 3 keys...
> ...


I open the box
click on it to play movie
(flat) key doesn't glow, but try to grab it and click on screen to get to the door
knob wont turn
Need new PC :lol:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Doesn't make sense. Why would the door knob just fall down the floor?


Not very well built I guess. :lol:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

KenTT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't make sense. Why would the door knob just fall down the floor?
> ...


The windows drop too :lol:

I'm still there btw

and i need the loo...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I just played it again. It all makes sense till the knob comes off the door.

Normally when you click play you just instruct the java programming to run. So very weird.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

purplett said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > purplett said:
> ...


Hehehe :lol: .... how bloody frustrating for you :wink: . i think your door is locked the otherside by the sounds of it :wink:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

purplett said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


the loo just down on the right :lol: :lol:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

*YEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAA*
Dunnit. Had to stop it looping and select play, then it worked.

I'd never have thought of that alone

I thank you all. PHEW


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Purple, try clicking on the glowing key so it's highlighted then go to the door handle and press play! . The door handle might drop down .....That might be what I did having thought about it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

purplett said:


> *YEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAA*
> Dunnit. Had to stop it looping and select play, then it worked.
> 
> I'd never have thought of that alone
> ...


Wooohooo well done to you also  8) . You can go to the toilet now  :wink:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Purple, try clicking on the glowing key so it's highlighted then go to the door handle and press play! . The door handle might drop down .....That might be what I did having thought about it


Yeah that was it, I'm on a notebook with touchpad, had to "right" click to do that.

Funny how entertaining such a simple thing can be. And I'm not referring to me, i mean the game :roll: :lol:

NAyD :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I was so desperate to go to the loo, that I couldn't hold it and wet my pants. :lol:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Right, I'm off to bed... My brain's frazzled

Hang on, who locked the lounge door, help, HELP, LET ME OUT


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Best game I have played in a long long time 

Hehehe ...my poor mouse is all 'clicked' out :lol: ...my brain is yearning for more


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

purrplett
dont forget to put your AA batties back in the remote :lol:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Well Abi, if you find another one like that, keep it to yourself, I'm not sure I can stand any more. :lol:

Was fun tho'


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

KenTT said:


> purrplett
> dont forget to put your AA batties back in the remote :lol:


 :lol: Ken, well spotted that man. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

purplett said:


> Well Abi, if you find another one like that, keep it to yourself, I'm not sure I can stand any more. :lol:
> 
> Was fun tho'


I have ... online chess  . God I'm damn good 8) . Two opponents within two hours :twisted: .... long mean games and I won one game


----------



## andyc (Apr 29, 2003)

have you opened the safe and found the screwdriver!!!


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Oh oh here we go again,

andyc
What, you mean you opened the safe! - what was the combi please?

Andy


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

purplett said:


> Oh oh here we go again,
> 
> andyc
> What, you mean you opened the safe! - what was the combi please?
> ...


the combination I found didnt work :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

purplett said:


> Oh oh here we go again,
> 
> what was the combi please?
> 
> Andy


Oi...you kept asking for that last night ...stop cheating  :wink:


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

The code is

>>1994<<

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi

The link to the game in the first post was pointing to an old copy of the game, the URL in the memo should give you the combination for the safe.

Try http://www.fasco-csc.com/works/crimson/crimson_e.php

Then http://www.fasco-csc.com/works/viridian/index_e.php

Cheers

Justin


----------



## andyc (Apr 29, 2003)

as Justinp says the URL Clue does not work, but a quick search on Google revealed the code.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

after only reading the first page i have to say you must all be doing the Crimson Room game again !! It was in here a while ago.

Now that was easy ... the next room 
http://www.fasco-csc.com/works/viridian/index_e.php

Is way way harder and i can not believe anyone can get this without cheating at some point and looking up the cheats on line. Its way too obscure for anyone to work out !!


----------



## S2U_TT (May 8, 2002)

Hello people, sorry it bugged you all but it sounds like you all managed to get out!

Not tried clicking on the glowing key to get out, the correct procedure is to crack the combination on the safe to get the screw driver and use the screwdriver to force the knob off and get out. Looks like some of you cheated!! :lol:

The numbers for the safe are 9194 but im not telling you in what order!

Stuart


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

S2U_TT said:


> Hello people, sorry it bugged you all but it sounds like you all managed to get out!
> 
> Not tried clicking on the glowing key to get out, the correct procedure is to crack the combination on the safe to get the screw driver and use the screwdriver to force the knob off and get out. Looks like some of you cheated!! :lol:
> 
> ...


You've got some front, sauntering back in here casual as you like as if nothing's happened - I spent bloody ages on that as did Abi & KenTT, why I ought to....

Actually thanks for starting the thread, I had a right laff doing it.
:lol: 
Andy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

purplett said:


> S2U_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hello people, sorry it bugged you all but it sounds like you all managed to get out!
> ...


Hehehe ...wise words purple  .... and thanks for the game Stuart :-* . You got us all going with it


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

so no one started the next one in the same series or was it tooo tough fro you all


----------

